# Mercier Kilo TT Stripper



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_stripper.htm
Was looking at a SS road/commuter wondering is anyone has any experience with this bike or the brand in general. I know Motobecane is pretty popular for a MTB due to getting such nice components for a low price.

Also I am not familiar with road bike sizing.

pink


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought one of the Kilo TT Pro's a while back, and it's a great frame/fork.

Everything else about it is generally crap. It does the job, however, and for summer zooming around town is quite fun and zippy. You will want to replace:

Saddle
Pedals
Cheapie 48T for a better chainring in a more reasonable ratio
Tires (stock kenda 23s suck, and 25s are more comfy anyways)


Just replace everything else as it wears out/breaks, or according to fit/preference. 

Bikes tend to run ~1cm oversize. I'm 6'2" got a 60cm and it is slightly too big, but I wanted the handlebars high anyway, so no big deal. A 58cm would have been a more conventional fit.

All in all, fun minimalist bike that can provide a few hours of tinkering every now and again if you enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Was the pro worth the upgrade from the standard TT if everything else is generally crap? I am told the hubs are better on the Pro.

I looked at the Stripper mainly for no decals and getting a front and rear break free.

pink


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

The hubs _are_ better on the Pro. Just a slightly better wheelset in general. Yeah, that is worth the little extra cash. 

But if you are planning on getting a new wheelset anyway, the wheels on the stripper will last until you do.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well if I can spend $130 more and get a new wheelset outta that and not have to replace it I would much rather do that.

pink


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Not that this is going to be greatly helpful, but I think most of the stuff on the stock TT can be upgraded. I was looking at that bike a year ago, the Kilo TT frame at bikeisland.com or whatever I could find on craigslist. I found a Soma Rush with a Chris King headset, Miche/Sun wheelset and an FSA carbon track pro crankset, which I pulled and sold with the BB for 150, making the total price, even with the ultegra bb and crank I later put on it for the total price of the bike ~350.

In the long run I think it is cheaper to just spend the money on good pieces from the get go. Patience with craigslist will keep the cost down.

Try this post out on the commuter forum for more feedback?

The Kilo has a great rep and the raw one would be awesome.


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

I recently bought a kilo WT (wide tire) and I do like it but fixed isnt for me. I have it totally decked out paul levers brooks saddle mks, toshi alkinds of ridiulous stuff gonna sell it off soon. The bike/frame is awsome but the components are throw away.
Any who the sizing on mercier is a little off I usually ride a 52 road bike and mercier sizing is a 49, geometry is exactly the same. pm me if you would like some photos just to check out the quality.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow. Yeah, lots of riders really like to dress these up. I've seen classy builds, and really far out hipster fashion statement type builds. Think about it though... you can easily spend more on a wheelset than on this whole bike... hell, you can spend more on a high end road bar than on this whole bike...

Personally, I wouldn't sink a ton of money into it. It's a decent bike, or can at least be built into one... but it just doesn't make sense to spend 5 times the money on components that you spent on the frame, IMO. For me, it's great because it's a bike... a cheap bike... that works... that can be upgraded along the way if you feel like it.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread would be better with pictures. The WT version is compelling. Why don't you buy a hub with a freewheel- or do you have way to run the bike SS?



sunset1123 said:


> For me, it's great because it's a bike... a cheap bike... that works... that can be upgraded along the way if you feel like it.


I agree that it is a great bike- almost all the fixed gears use the same quality of steel until you hit the ~500 for a frameset, so the Kilo gets a person we underway. How do you have yours built up? Just curious because I would have bought one if I hadn't stumbled upon my craigslist buy.


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

Some kilo wt pics like i said probably gonna sell her off its a 49cm wich is a typical 52 im 5'8 it fits me pardon the shotty pics
Brooks swift chrome saddle
paul high polished e levers
euro asia import 17t cog 
izumi black chain 
dur-ace lock ring 
mks chain tugs
mks pedals 
mks toe clips 
Toshi leather straps (will never strech out) 
specialized armadillo 25c tires 
fuji 90mm stem
tuvativ hussfelt handlbar 
Portland desighn works leather clamp on grips


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2010-SS-ROA...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item23034d156f
Saw this also, seems like a decent cheap SS commuter that I could grow to love.

pink


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate how the bikesdirect glamor shots have the handlebars angled in such a way that they look like a proboscis.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, ride it until you figure out what you want/need to replace. I don't know if it's worth sinking hundreds or even thousands of dollars into upgrading a bike like this, but you can certainly get a dependable/reliable commuter out of it for very little additional money.


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 10, 2009)

Im thinking one of these for my first track bike.....so overall verdict is not too bad?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like the Kilo WT would be a better option then the TT or the TT Pro due to getting a 32c tire which gives a better ride I am hearing and offers with for a snow tire I would imagine for winter commuting if you so choose. Plus it looks like it offers a lot of the same upgrades the Pro does at about the same price (Aero rims are a big plus I hear).

However the ebay bike is still very attractive at it's price and offerings.

EDIT: The WT might also be a better option for me being 240lbs.

pink


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd agree that the WT is probably a better value. Two sets of eyelets on the fork, plus studs so you can run both a fender and a front carrier. Plus eyelets in the back (only one set) and I can't tell if the TT even has them or not. Wide tires are also a plus. It's almost like a CX bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the WT is an oddball- with fat tires you'll lose a bit of the track geometry feel. Might as well get the Fantom Uno and have a enough clearance to mess with monstercross.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> I think the WT is an oddball- with fat tires you'll lose a bit of the track geometry feel. Might as well get the Fantom Uno and have a enough clearance to mess with monstercross.


that seems a little black or white, because the Fantom Uno would not have any "track geometry feel" in comparison to these. Also, if 32c's are too much for someone's taste they can always switch to 28c's and know they will fit.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm..? You can't run 28mm on the Uno?

The WT 'splits' the geometry between the Uno and the TT, so I am in error in stating it would lose the track feel. Regardless of the tires used on the WT, it'll feel just like the WT is supposed to feel, which I imagine is something like an older school road bike.

The WT has the same clearance as the Uno, so I miffed that as well, though caliper choice on the WT will limit the size of tires one can use.



boomn said:


> that seems a little black or white, because the Fantom Uno would not have any "track geometry feel" in comparison to these.


You will have to explain this to me. From my perspective, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to buy something with "track geometry", have toe overlap and no room for fenders and then slap on fat tires that kill the responsiveness of the bike when you can run the same larger tires on a bike that doesn't have those problems and has excellent road manners. I was just looking at bikes for their intended purpose, not realizing the WT was what it was (and from your comment, neither did you).


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> Hmm..? You can't run 28mm on the Uno?
> 
> The WT 'splits' the geometry between the Uno and the TT, so I am in error in stating it would lose the track feel. Regardless of the tires used on the WT, it'll feel just like the WT is supposed to feel, which I imagine is something like an older school road bike.
> 
> ...


Actually I would buy the Fantom and I have been eying it for some time.

But for the person that would prefer it, wouldn't the WT still feel somewhere in between the two? What if they don't want to go all the way to the Uno because that just isn't the bike they're looking for? And that is what someone is looking for, isn't that reason enough for it to exist?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Jah. I guess they don't have a SS designed a middle sized tire. Sometimes the BD line up doesn't make a ton of sense....


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> I think the WT is an oddball- with fat tires you'll lose a bit of the track geometry feel. Might as well get the Fantom Uno and have a enough clearance to mess with monstercross.


Kilo WT is exactly the same geo as a Surly Steamroller - both this bikes sell great as comfortable street bikes - which can use 23c to 42c tires.

I really like the WT for street; but my wife uses an UNO that she has converted to 46T CR and bull horns as a commuter - she loves it. Of course, UNO is also good as an off road bike.

Most SS/FG we sell can go up to 28c - but the demand for wider tires is growing. To the point we have on the way a Windsor Timeline - which is like a Clockwork; but with wider tires and more clearance; including room for up to 38c tires at least.

I really like this SS/FG catagory
lots of fun and very practical at the same time - how can you beat that?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I really like this SS/FG catagory
> lots of fun and very practical at the same time - how can you beat that?


You can beat it by making a bike with disc brake tabs or having a SS (with 135mm spacing?) that is similar to a Rawlands or Singular.

I like several of the bikes you guys keep in stock, with my only beef hinging on the frames are made overseas, but most everyone does that, so....

I also appreciate manufacturers taking time to comment on the forum.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Also, is the Kilo WT a frameset on bikeisland? I was going to guess the Jury...


----------

